# Recovering a WWII bomber hidden in a French cave



## fubar57 (Sep 21, 2013)

BBC News - Recovering a WWII bomber hidden in a French cave

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting. Pity there apparently aren't more parts of these aircraft in the vicinity.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that George...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2013)

Read about it earlier today, certainly and interesting story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robert Porter (Oct 3, 2017)

Interesting! Had not heard of that bit of history.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------

